# What's the hardest recoiling turkey gun you've shot?



## cpowel10 (Jan 25, 2013)

I figured this would be interesting 

A few years ago a friend bought a single shot 3.5" short barreled Rossi. One 3.5" Win supreme #6 load later my heart nearly stopped. Non ported choke too, I got the full effect

I swear that gun was 5lbs and kicked me twice as hard as any 300 win mag ever has


----------



## chrisclayton33 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mine was a new england firearms youth single shot 12 ga with a 3.5 federal #6. Liked to broke my shoulder.


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 835!!! With nitro 3.5". Cheek ripping teeth rattling turkey slayer.


----------



## thebreeze (Jan 25, 2013)

chrisclayton33 said:


> Mine was a new england firearms youth single shot 12 ga with a 3.5 federal #6. Liked to broke my shoulder.


Ditto that! I had the same type of gun, set up a can, let a friend of mine shoot it, after some cursing on his part, i retrieved the can and told him, "if it was a turkey, you'da killed him" he said, "If id'a missed him, i wouldn't have shot at him again" lol...


----------



## Killdee (Jan 25, 2013)

No offence, but I have sense enough to avoid shooting stuff like that that's not necessary to kill a turkey or deer. I suffered enough shooting my 3" 1300 all these years. Now I'm in the 20 gauge club. I did have a couple buddies try their best to trick me into shooting a single shot 10 gauge 1 year, 1 shot each for them and they sold it. I think the 3.5 12 is worse than a 10.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

Without a doubt, the Mossberg Ulti-Mag 3.5"! That sucker would knock your fillings loose! 

After realizing that I didn't need that much gun to kill turkeys, I've got a little 3" Benelli M2 now.


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 25, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I figured this would be interesting
> 
> A few years ago a friend bought a single shot 3.5" short barreled Rossi. One 3.5" Win supreme #6 load later my heart nearly stopped. Non ported choke too, I got the full effect
> 
> I swear that gun was 5lbs and kicked me twice as hard as any 300 win mag ever has



A 12ga with turkeys loads has twice the recoil of the 300 win mag. The win mag is shooting a +-200 grain bullet and the 12ga is shooting 875grains or more. Thats the reason I own and "use" a lead sled for all my pattern work.

John


----------



## icdedturkes (Jan 25, 2013)

My girlfriend shot for years one of the old HandR toppers in MO Greenleaf.. She shoots Ol White Hevi Out of it.. 

One day I put a 3.5 Win Xtended range through it.. Not fun


----------



## oops1 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gonna have to 3rd the 835 moss berg ... Mine rolled a buddy off a log one day into some green briar ... I no longer use it but it was an absolute nightmare to pattern .


----------



## nhancedsvt (Jan 25, 2013)

My brothers Mossberg 535


----------



## jrmcc (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 535 with a 22" barrel. Nitro turkey 3.5" 2.25 ounce at 1300 fps. The gun killed at both ends. Now I shoot hevi13 it feels like I'm shooting light field loads


----------



## ryano (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 835 with 3.5" Winchester Supreme #5 shot.  It literally flipped me over backwards out of my wheelchair.

Ive shot a lot of high recoil rifles and other shotguns and that has NEVER happened before.

Never.again


----------



## antnye (Jan 25, 2013)

oops1 said:


> Gonna have to 3rd the 835 moss berg ... Mine rolled a buddy off a log one day into some green briar ... I no longer use it but it was an absolute nightmare to pattern .





Mine Knocked me off my stool.  My uncle found it humorous, I didn't   Bought my first lead sled after that.  Now I shoot a 20ga.  No need for unnecesary brutality.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jan 25, 2013)

The first mossberg 835 that came out,that did not have the ported barrel.
I learned not to put my thumb over the top of the stock.Thought I broke my nose......And you will cycle that pump without realizing it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 535(?) 12ga. with 3.5 in turkey loads that belongs to a buddy. I don't EVER want to even touch one again. That thing hurt!


----------



## JohnK (Jan 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Mossberg 835 with 3.5" Winchester Supreme #5 shot.  It literally flipped me over backwards out of my wheelchair.
> 
> Ive shot a lot of high recoil rifles and other shotguns and that has NEVER happened before.
> 
> Never.again



That's what I shoot and I can't even feel it if I'm shooting at  something besides paper. At paper, it's pretty rough.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 25, 2013)

antnye said:


> Mossberg 835!!! With nitro 3.5". Cheek ripping teeth rattling turkey slayer.



Yep!


----------



## ryano (Jan 25, 2013)

JohnK said:


> That's what I shoot and I can't even feel it if I'm shooting at  something besides paper. At paper, it's pretty rough.



I have a synthetic 870 Supermag that is probably as bad but I wont shoot 3.5's to find out 

The 3's are bad enough.


----------



## huckhgh (Jan 25, 2013)

I completely agree with Killdee. I shot my 1300 for 2 years and now it just sits in the safe. Haha


----------



## GAGE (Jan 25, 2013)

For me, it was (as in sold) my 870 SPST with thumb hole stock, shooting Winchester ER 3.5 #5's.  My Ithaca 10, has nothing on this gun.


----------



## blong (Jan 25, 2013)

Single shot h&r  12 ga. Makes me hurt thinking about it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 25, 2013)

My lil turkey federation 1300 will hurt ya if you shoot a 3" straight up at a crow lol. I couldn't imagine that thing in 3.5. I broke my finger once before the season.  Got almost better and the 1300 re broke it Im a 20 gauger now to.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jan 25, 2013)

H&R single shot 22" barrel.  I think my shoulder still has a bruise and that was 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Natty Bumppo (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 835 with 3.5" shells.  Used it for several seasons and finally got rid of it.  Now I shoot a Remington 11-87 with 3" shells.  There's a world of difference between the two when comparing recoil.


----------



## MKW (Jan 25, 2013)

Every 12ga I ever shot with turkey loads kicked harder than they needed to kill a turkey. 

Mike


----------



## M Sharpe (Jan 25, 2013)

Patterned my nephew's 835...Whew!! Hope he like the way it shoots because the next set-up is on him. But, Browning Gold Hunters give me a splitting headache after just a couple of shots. I can't stand that sharp recoil. I'd rather have a broke shoulder than a headache.


----------



## Duff (Jan 25, 2013)

ryano said:


> Mossberg 835 with 3.5" Winchester Supreme #5 shot.  It literally flipped me over backwards out of my wheelchair.
> 
> Ive shot a lot of high recoil rifles and other shotguns and that has NEVER happened before.
> 
> Never.again



Yep!!


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Mossberg 835 20 or 22 inch barrel, Boyd's laminate thumb hole stock. Not only was it rough on the shoulder but the stock had a built in cheek piece that made it rough on the face also.


----------



## SwampMoss (Jan 25, 2013)

835 I think they designed it to kick harder.  Dang gun will make you cross-eyed.  It is my loaner gun.


----------



## LONGTOM (Jan 25, 2013)

mossburg , I think , can't remember after the gun fired. it was three inch mag over/under.both barrels fired at once. knocked me off my stool,nearly broke my finger.


----------



## six (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't mind the 835 much.  But this little 10 gauge will rock you.


----------



## Ace1313 (Jan 25, 2013)

jrmcclure said:


> Mossberg 535 with a 22" barrel. Nitro turkey 3.5" 2.25 ounce at 1300 fps. The gun killed at both ends. Now I shoot hevi13 it feels like I'm shooting light field loads



This! 

Liked to have broken my nose when it kicked my hand into my face.


----------



## Mark K (Jan 25, 2013)

I've never shot a hard recoiling gun. I've shot some hard recoiling shells though!! Nitro's rank at the top, followed closely by Win Supreme's!! Both in 3.5"!
That's one of the main reasons I switched to Hevi13's!


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 25, 2013)

H&R single shot 12 guage. Shot it once to pattern, shot it once to kill a bird and sold that sucker FAST!


----------



## Brad (Jan 25, 2013)

I've shot a .458 that my grandad used to kill his cape buffalo and I swear my mossberg 835 kicked worse.


----------



## hotamighty (Jan 25, 2013)

I had a mossberg 535 turkey thug edition with a 20" barrel. Shot 3.5" winchester double x #6's. About 3 shots trying to pattern it was all I could stand and had to let it rest. Only gun I've ever shot that put a bruise on my shoulder.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Jan 25, 2013)

10ga


----------



## SC Hunter (Jan 25, 2013)

835 3.5" has my vote too!!


----------



## booger branch benelli (Jan 25, 2013)

got to be the 835 with 3.5.  Im not at all recoil shy but that combo hurts; and not the good hurt like a 458 win mag gives but real discompfort.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Jan 25, 2013)

Another vote for the 835 Ulti-Mag w/ 3.5 in shells. The gun that kicks on both ends. I love that gun. Its the ultimate turkey killer.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 25, 2013)

Any gun with a 3 1/2 shell is the hardest kicking i have shot lol.


----------



## southGAlefty (Jan 25, 2013)

A friend of mine has an NEF single shot 10 ga that I just had to shoot right after he got it. It was unreal. I thought it may have broken my jaw and shoulder. Not to mention I didn't even hit what I was aiming at. I don't care anything about that anymore. Overkill!


----------



## graham (Jan 25, 2013)

MB 835, never again


----------



## gregg (Jan 25, 2013)

Yep, Mossberg 835 ultimag 3.5"..... I won't even shoot the gun unless there is a turkey in the sights, but when there is and I pull the trigger, usually means a dead bird and that way I don't even feel it   I remember shooting it for the first time at paper, HOLY COW that thing knocked the snot out of me and I'm not a small guy. I let my son shoot it last year, he just laughed at how much it kicked and said that is ridiculous......how true, but I still use it.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 25, 2013)

I shot an 835 with 3.5" shells for years. It kicks but nothing like my buddy's Stoeger p350! That thing is brutal!


----------



## gregg (Jan 25, 2013)

> I shot an 835 with 3.5" shells for years. It kicks but nothing like my buddy's Stoeger p350! That thing is brutal!


Then I don't even want to get near the Stoeger.


----------



## gregg (Jan 25, 2013)

> I shot an 835 with 3.5" shells for years. It kicks but nothing like my buddy's Stoeger p350! That thing is brutal!



I just looked up the Stoeger P350, it weighs approx 6.6 pounds with a 24" barrel where the 835 weighs approx 7.5 pounds with a 24" barrel......So, I can see how that rascal - would REALLY kick, no thank you.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 25, 2013)

gregg said:


> I just looked up the Stoeger P350, it weighs approx 6.6 pounds with a 24" barrel where the 835 weighs approx 7.5 pounds with a 24" barrel......So, I can see how that rascal - would REALLY kick, no thank you.



It blacked my eye and nearly broke my nose in one shot. He had put a scope on it and we were sighting it in. After one shot with those 3.5" shells I told him it was all his!


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Jan 25, 2013)

I have an 835. It is a newer model with a ported barrel, and I also have an aftermarket ported choke in it. When I shoot 3" shells the recoil doesn't seem bad at all. However, there is something about a 3.5" Winchester Supreme #5 that turns that gun into a bone cruncher. When I fire one of those through it, I don't have to eject the shell because the recoil will. I now shoot Magnum Blends through the gun which has a lot less recoil.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 25, 2013)

835 3.5" and an old smith & wesson 12 ga with 3" turkey load that thing would rock your world lol now I shoot a 20 ga


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 25, 2013)

six said:


> I don't mind the 835 much.  But this little 10 gauge will rock you.



Now thats just stupid.  LOL


----------



## Nannyman (Jan 25, 2013)

Brad said:


> I've shot a .458 that my grandad used to kill his cape buffalo and I swear my mossberg 835 kicked worse.



It did.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 25, 2013)

Jeff Raines said:


> The first mossberg 835 that came out,that did not have the ported barrel.
> I learned not to put my thumb over the top of the stock.Thought I broke my nose......And you will cycle that pump without realizing it.



This^^^^ the new ones don't kick as hard. I ordered mine as soon as they came outwith it. I have sent a bunch to the great roost in the sky with Ole Betsy. She sure kicks hard, but man she does the job....


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 26, 2013)

Benelli Nova (DU edition) with 3.5 anything.


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 26, 2013)

H&R Topper Deluxe 3&1/2" 12 gauge with 3&1/2" # 6's


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 26, 2013)

*This...*



ridgestalker said:


> Any gun with a 3 1/2 shell is the hardest kicking i have shot lol.



It really does not matter the gun, when you put a 3 1/2 inch shell in there, it gets nasty.  I tried the 3 1/2 inch on both my 870 Turkey and my Benelli M1, honestly all I know is that it hurt bad and I really could not gauge which was worse.  I threw away the remaining 3 1/2s in the box.  I don't need them.


----------



## bowhuntonly (Jan 26, 2013)

I am just like Killdee and GaDawg, my NWTF 1300 hurts. I bought a youth 870 20 ga last season for my daughter and smacked a bird at 30 yards on the last weekend. It will be with me alot this year unless she is toting it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 26, 2013)

Another vote for the 835


----------



## gcs (Jan 26, 2013)

Another vote for the 835


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 26, 2013)

1 - Italian 12ga 5.5 lbs and 3" WIN HVs 1-3/4oz
2 - H&R 12ga 7 lbs and 3-1/2" WIN HVs 2-1/4oz
3 - H&R 10ga 9.5 lbs and 3 -1/2" Nitro 3oz load

Hey six where did you get the pistol grip for your 10ga?  I like the look. Does it help with recoil and control?


----------



## Melvin4730 (Jan 26, 2013)

Moss 835


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 26, 2013)

835 for me to! That thing kicks harder than a mule ever thought about.


----------



## six (Jan 27, 2013)

Bushwhacker said:


> Hey six where did you get the pistol grip for your 10ga?  I like the look. Does it help with recoil and control?


It's the one that fits the 835's with some minor modifications to it.  It made the recoil a lot worse due to the weight difference.


----------



## turkeyslaya (Jan 27, 2013)

When the first gen (Realtree) Mossy 835  came out, I worked at a Sports Store, and  we ordered one for an older "wise" gentleman. When it came in, he bought a box each of 4s, 5s, and 6s in Winny Supreme 3.5. The reason I call him "wise", is that he convinced this young buck to paper pattern it for him, and let him know which load patterned the best. Unboxed it, (had to clean all the little beads of white styrofoam out of it) and put in factory turkey choke. After two rounds of each size shot, I wanted nothing to do with that gun ever again. In the immortal words of the Tams,  
I was "Young and Foolish", but not real "Happy".  Funny thing is, I now shoot a Mossy 935, but it is a different beast altogether.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 27, 2013)

turkeyslaya said:


> When the first gen (Realtree) Mossy 835  came out, I worked at a Sports Store, and  we ordered one for an older "wise" gentleman. When it came in, he bought a box each of 4s, 5s, and 6s in Winny Supreme 3.5. The reason I call him "wise", is that he convinced this young buck to paper pattern it for him, and let him know which load patterned the best. Unboxed it, (had to clean all the little beads of white styrofoam out of it) and put in factory turkey choke. After two rounds of each size shot, I wanted nothing to do with that gun ever again. In the immortal words of the Tams,
> I was "Young and Foolish", but not real "Happy".  Funny thing is, I now shoot a Mossy 935, but it is a different beast altogether.




I have that exact model...... she's a killer for sure, on both ends. But I don't have to shoot it but once when hunting and I'll trade the weight for toting it around and it performs well.


----------



## ABBYS DAD (Jan 27, 2013)

10ga Turkish brand double barrel 3 1/2 magnum full chokes. Severe recoil, like nothing I've shot before. My old Mossberg 500 turkey special would go semi auto on me it kicked so hard.


_Posted from Gon.com App for Android_


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 27, 2013)

Mossberg 835 with a 20-22 inch barrel shooting.3.5" Magnum Turkey Shells. After I had the forcing cone.lengthened, the recoil was greatly reduced!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 28, 2013)

ryano said:


> I have a synthetic 870 Supermag that is probably as bad but I wont shoot 3.5's to find out
> 
> The 3's are bad enough.





GAGE said:


> For me, it was (as in sold) my 870 SPST with thumb hole stock, shooting Winchester ER 3.5 #5's.  My Ithaca 10, has nothing on this gun.



I have an older 870SPST and I now have a middle finger that has been broken numerous times from the trigger guard hitting it everytime I shot 3.5's. I now have a 1187 Super Mag that is running a close race. I am looking for a Spec Ops stock for the 1187 and they don't make them.
I also have a H&R single shot turkey gun that I purchased for my kids to hunt with. It is chambered for 3.5's but there have been very few shot in it! I have some 3 inch and 2.75 inch turkey loads that they use when they decide to hunt with it!
I also had a Browning A500R one time and it would shoot only 3 inch shells. I had to send it back to Browning for a new stock! The original one broke while sighting it in. It would shoot 6 to 8 inches high at 20 yards. I was glad to get rid of that gun!
I think the lead sled is the best thing made for sighting in turkey guns!!!! When shooting at a turkey, you don't feel it!


----------



## outdoorsman 52 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mossberg 535 !!


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Jan 28, 2013)

(1)Mossberg 835
(2)Remington 870

Both with Winchester Super X #4 3 1/2 shells

Shot the same shot threw my new Browning Maxus...Nowhere near the recoil.


----------



## goblr77 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mossberg 535 shooting Win XR 3.5" #5s.


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 28, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I figured this would be interesting
> 
> A few years ago a friend bought a single shot 3.5" short barreled Rossi. One 3.5" Win supreme #6 load later my heart nearly stopped. Non ported choke too, I got the full effect
> 
> I swear that gun was 5lbs and kicked me twice as hard as any 300 win mag ever has



I bought a Stoeger SxS and put two Winchester 3" #4 Double X mags in it.  Then I pulled both triggers at the exact same time.  The shotgun passed the torture test.  Kicked like a mule.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 28, 2013)

The 835 topped the list until I shot a 535.  A few shots and I thought I was gonna puke


----------



## Killdee (Jan 28, 2013)

BgDadyTrophyHunter said:


> I have an older 870SPST and I now have a middle finger that has been broken numerous times from the trigger guard hitting it everytime I shot 3.5's. I now have a 1187 Super Mag that is running a close race. I am looking for a Spec Ops stock for the 1187 and they don't make them.
> I also have a H&R single shot turkey gun that I purchased for my kids to hunt with. It is chambered for 3.5's but there have been very few shot in it! I have some 3 inch and 2.75 inch turkey loads that they use when they decide to hunt with it!
> I also had a Browning A500R one time and it would shoot only 3 inch shells. I had to send it back to Browning for a new stock! The original one broke while sighting it in. It would shoot 6 to 8 inches high at 20 yards. I was glad to get rid of that gun!
> I think the lead sled is the best thing made for sighting in turkey guns!!!! When shooting at a turkey, you don't feel it!



Wait a minute now, you broke your finger"numerous" times shooting it, 1 time for me and I'd have beat it to death against a tree.


----------



## FOD (Jan 28, 2013)

835 with 3.5's,and a buddy of mine in highschool had a singleshot 3.5 chamber 10 gauge,you better get'em on the first shot,your right arm was useless for thirty minutes afterwards.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 28, 2013)

A 5 pound single barrel with a 3 inch magnum load in it will get your attention.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Jan 29, 2013)

Killdee said:


> Wait a minute now, you broke your finger"numerous" times shooting it, 1 time for me and I'd have beat it to death against a tree.



Yes I know some would have gave up! It was a must for me to make sure they would not suffer! So I suffered on both ends of the gun! I could not find the Spec Ops Gen II until last year and it was on backorder until a week before the season! I cancelled the order and just sold the 870 to my BIL! He is smaller than me! One shot and he was down buying the Spec Ops!

I have a calcium build up on the top of my middle finger and it hits the same place everytime!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 29, 2013)

To me, it all depends on the mainly the weight of the load your trying to push through the barrel.  A 3.5" 2.25oz load is gonna kick harder than a 3" 2oz load due to the fact your pushing a 1/4 oz more weight and your probably talking about a little more powder weight in grs as well.  Then it depends on the weight of the gun.  A heavier gun will help soak up some of the recoil to the shoulder vs a lighter gun.  All this talk about the 835 kicking harder than other same weight shotguns is bogus.  The reason mainly why the 835 seems to kick harder than most shotguns is due to the fact they use a super hard rubber recoil pad that flat sucks in my honest opinion.  I changed mine out and put a SIMS recoil pad on my stock.  What a huge difference it makes.  Also a pump or single shot shotgun is going to kick harder than a semi-auto shotgun due to the fact the semi is using a lot of the gas from the load to cycle the action, thus reducing felt recoil.


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 29, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> A 5 pound single barrel with a 3 inch magnum load in it will get your attention.



That it would.   LOL!


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 29, 2013)

I'll add if I may the hardest shooting felt recoil turkey loads I have shot to date are these.  If there is a harder shooting felt recoil load than this, I haven't shot it yet.  And I shot lots and lots of turkey loads over the years.  And yes I'm even talking about the Winchester High Velocity 3.5" 2 oz loads that say 1300fps.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 29, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> I figured this would be interesting
> 
> A few years ago a friend bought a single shot 3.5" short barreled Rossi. One 3.5" Win supreme #6 load later my heart nearly stopped. Non ported choke too, I got the full effect
> 
> I swear that gun was 5lbs and kicked me twice as hard as any 300 win mag ever has





Brad C. said:


> I'll add if I may the hardest shooting felt recoil turkey loads I have shot to date are these.  If there is a harder shooting felt recoil load than this, I haven't shot it yet.  And I shot lots and lots of turkey loads over the years.  And yes I'm even talking about the Winchester High Velocity 3.5" 2 oz loads that say 1300fps.



That's the same load I mentioned when I started this thread. Brutal out of that single shot!


----------



## MKW (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't imagine why anyone would punish themselves by shooting 3.5" shells at a turkey. 

Mike


----------



## Brad C. (Jan 30, 2013)

MKW said:


> I can't imagine why anyone would punish themselves by shooting 3.5" shells at a turkey.
> 
> Mike



Mike,

One of these days I'm gonna make the switch to a 20GA.  I am getting older you know.  LOL!  And really a good shooting 20GA is all a guy really needs to kill turkeys using some Hevi-13 loads.  And they are a lot lighter to pack.


----------



## aj.hiner (Jan 30, 2013)

antnye said:


> Mossberg 835!!! With nitro 3.5". Cheek ripping teeth rattling turkey slayer.



This^ I use this exact setup. Mossberg 835 Ultra Mag with 3.5 in nitro turkey 2oz 6shot. Will move you backwards when shot and will mow down thunderchickens


----------



## ehunt (Jan 30, 2013)

win 1300!


----------



## MKW (Jan 30, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Mike,
> 
> One of these days I'm gonna make the switch to a 20GA.  I am getting older you know.  LOL!  And really a good shooting 20GA is all a guy really needs to kill turkeys using some Hevi-13 loads.  And they are a lot lighter to pack.




Well, I shoot Federal HW #7s, but you are right, a 20ga is all I'll ever need and all I've needed for a long time.

Mike


----------



## 44magpastor (Jan 30, 2013)

835 is the hardest kicking thing I've ever shot.  Nearly gave it away and bought a 20 gauge 870


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Jan 31, 2013)

*Kicker*

Benelli Supernova 3.5 I think I heard tendons separate.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 31, 2013)

According to this chart, a 3 1/2" magnum loaded shell has 3 times the recoil of a 300 win mag. Enough to hurt my bow pulling shoulder, I know that.
I bought 1 box of 3 1/2's for my 870. I shot one, my son shot one, and I am sure, I can find the other 8 shells somewhere in the basement. That was bad stuff.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 31, 2013)

535 with 3.5 Winchesters. The buckshot recoil is nearly as bad as the 3.5 turkey loads, I shot at a buck this past year while off-centered and it nearly knocked me to the ground. I use my beretta for dogging after that.


----------

